# Zebra Finches



## Debs61 (May 20, 2009)

Hi, 
not sure if this is in the right area..if not could Admin move to the correct place please

I have 3 pairs of Zebras that I need to rehome.
Whites
Buffs 
Normals

plus Dec09 youngsters x 3...beaks changing colour.

All lovely birds.

Im in the Tesside area.
Many Thanks.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Its a shame you didnt live closer i would have had them


----------



## Debs61 (May 20, 2009)

Hi...
Never mind
They are my daughters birds, but shes so busy with GCSEs and other stuff at the moment..and is losing interest..shame really coz they are lovely birds.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have over 35 Zebras, and they would have fitted it just nice and settled in fine , it is a big shame, i hope you find a real good home for them


----------

